# Kitting a Carb



## celloyd (Jun 16, 2007)

I just kitted a carb for a tecumseh on my MTD log splitter. It's an older model I picked up from the neighbor for $100.00. Well, it ran really rough, would not idle and stay running for long so I figured a kit would not hurt for the carb. Well, I noticed there is no spring on the float part where it hinges. Someone before me must have lost it? I need to know if this is crucial to it's correct operation?? Could this have been the problem all along? I'm trying to start it and it's not getting any gas in the bowl. I pull the needle and it's dry....I'm not a pro on this stuff, just know enough to get my hands dirty.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, the missing spring on the carburetor float will not keep the engine from running. The spring when installed helps keep the float up in the closed position and does not help it to let fuel in. If no fuel is making it into your carburetor, check and make sure the inlet is not blocked, that the inlet needle seat was properly installed and that the float is set correctly. The engine should run fine without the spring.


----------



## celloyd (Jun 16, 2007)

*Duh*

And it doesn't hurt to double check the gas tank for gas either  . Thanks for the info...much appreciated.


----------

